# Meaning behind your Username and/or Usertitle



## Leon (Jan 24, 2012)

I just want to know, how did you come up with the username that you came up with or perhaps what you put as your usertitle.

My username, Leon, happens to be my real name and sounds really cool, to me. I haven't came up with a cool usertitle yet, but I shall soon.

EDIT: Just made a user title. Shadow Kid is the title I give myself. Not quite the resident of shadows yet. (I'm just a kid, or newbie, right now). Soon, though, I might become the Shadow Resident here. XD


----------



## Monoking (Jan 24, 2012)

Well, my usual name when I rp/usual username is Richie Piccolo Cordelia, and it's also a Dragonball Quest reference. 
My usertitle refers to my avvie, which currently feature the Prince of Saiyans.


----------



## ArtemisX (Jan 24, 2012)

My username is a nickname I wanted to have waaaay back in 5th grade. When I needed a recent username and couldn't think of one, that one popped into my head. The X stands for a (more-recently) made-up last name, Exsalia. Unfortunately, not putting a space between the first and last names usually end up with the word "sEx" being in the middle of my username. >.~

As for my usertitle... *points to signature* =P


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jan 24, 2012)

Well, some years ago I just wanted a funny-sounding name, I guess, and thought that was a clever choice. Also partially a reference to the "worst ... ever" thing from The Simpsons, and I was a big Simpsons fan at the time(I still like it, though not as much as I used to). I've kept it since that's what people know me as, and it seems weird to change now after all these years as WUE. Though my current nickname of choice elsewhere is Zanreo, which is... pretty much just a random name/word I made up, and thought would sound cool as a nickname. 

My usertitle is a bit of an inside joke, and comes from a Google Translate I did once.


----------



## Tailsy (Jan 24, 2012)

My light, my life, my lover.


----------



## shinyabsol (Jan 24, 2012)

I got my username because I like Absol and shiny pokemon.
I couldn't think of anything to put in my usertitle, so I eventually ended up with what I have now.


----------



## Nanabshuckle8 (Jan 24, 2012)

I've already explained it, but I might as well do it again, just for fun. So yeah, here in western Finland we have a sort of famous duo of comedians (oh god! *facepalm* comics. Damn you, brain!), known as Ted and Kaj. They used to be on the radio and had a bunch of funny and mad things. A random joke in a sketch went like this: "What's Beethovens favourite fruit?" "Banananaaaaaan(a)" When I think back it was quite lame, but it stuck between me and my siblings as a reference. Then I referenced the reference in a random name I came up with a couple of years ago, namely Nanabshuckle. Nanab is of coure a berry in the pkmn games and the reverse of banan...a, Shuckle is known to carry berries in their shells and is generally quite a cool pokemon. 8 is simply my favourite number for numerous reasons(see what I did there, and before that?), I'm almost a bit obsessed with it ^^; As for the usertitle: part of my real doublename actually means "The one who brings peace". (as a little sidenote for those of you who read my intro, appearently the other part is also danish, and it means spunky :D)


----------



## Music Dragon (Jan 24, 2012)

Basically, my username was inspired by the events of the 1956 Dartmouth Conference. I was trying to explain to Marvin Minsky how sheep's bladders can be used to generate consciousness in artificial neural networks when, suddenly, the ground cracked and split beneath our feet and legions of tiny, horned demons came swarming from the bowels of the earth. I instinctively grabbed as many nearby pots and vases as I could and smashed them against my head, hoping to wake up from this horrible nightmare, but to no avail. By the time I realized that I wasn't dreaming, the little devils were crawling all over me, pricking me with their miniature pitchforks and cursing in their foul language. I knew that there was only one way to save myself and the other Conference attendees before the ancient seal broke: I had to cut off my own left hand and offer it to the old gods as a sacrifice. And so it came to pass that the Countess, who once bathed in the rejuvenating blood of a hundred virgins, was buried alive... and her castle, in which so many cruel deeds took place, fell rapidly into ruin. Rising over the buried dungeons in that god-forsaken wilderness, a solitary tower, like some monument to evil, is all that remains. The Countess' fortune was believed to be divided among the clergy, although some say that more remains unfound, still buried alongside the rotting skulls that bear mute witness to the inhumanity of the human creature.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jan 24, 2012)

When I joined, I was doing a re-run on my Fire Red. I love Water types, so guess which starter I picked.


----------



## Murkrow (Jan 24, 2012)

Back when people I knew and I were still playing Runescape, I private chatted a friend of mine with a question. What that question was I can't remember, but he wasn't answering so a few minutes later I asked him again but this time it had a typo. Every five minutes or so (I was impatient, I know!) I'd retype my question but intentionally keep any previous typos. Eventually I said something like rasroa smrak or something like that, and so I started saying Rasrap Smurf. Rasrap was an acronym the French teacher made up that stands for six of the verbs that use être rather than avoir in the past tense. And Smurf is a little blue thing that lives in a mushroom.

Then later on someone else from school asked me what my username was, so I said Rasrap Smurf. I then continued to make a second account under than name as a joke. Ever since then it's the username I use pretty much everywhere. The good thing about it is that it's pretty much guaranteed to be unused unless someone's pretending to be me. The disadvantage is that it doesn't really seem like a name, and people never seem to know to refer to me as Rasrap or Smurf or what.



And as for my usertitle; I say also a lot.

Edit: it occurs to me that the thing that was misspelled might have been "Runescape" !


----------



## CJBlazer (Jan 24, 2012)

I got the name Nightmane because that is a name I came up with for a pony I made. He was so awesome that I just had to use his name. The usertitle I have is because Nightmane's special talent is dark magic.


----------



## Autumn (Jan 24, 2012)

inside joke between me and my crush of a year ago. He would consistently attempt to guess what the band teacher was about to say right before he said it, and a few times he was actually right and proceeded to hold it over my head that he'd guessed correctly. This happened three times, and the phrase he guessed correctly each time turned into a username. The first phrase, Polymetric Sesquialtera; the second, Multiphonics; the third, Lilt.


----------



## Butterfree (Jan 24, 2012)

My favorite Pokémon were Charizard and Butterfree. I figured that 1) because Charizard is more popular than Butterfree, 'Charizard' was probably a username used by about fifteen billion people already, and 2) if I called myself something to do with Charizard, I would probably be mistaken for a guy all the time because Charizard is mostly popular among boys. So Butterfree it was.


----------



## Dar (Jan 24, 2012)

For me, the origin is fairly simple. For my User Title, that just happens to be my favorite phrase from the game Legend of Zelda: Four Swords. And as for my Username, Dar is what people called me when I was Dark Koala, and it stuck. It's also my general roleplaying name.


----------



## porphyrogenita (Jan 24, 2012)

Porphyrogenita is a title that was given to Byzantine Empresses if they were born in a special purple room. It literally means "Born in the [tyrian] purple" and I thought itd be a nice name for a Feferi RP account on LJ and I never got around to actually RPing but I liked the name so.


----------



## DarkAura (Jan 24, 2012)

See, on another site I went onto, my friend Aquapal made a roleplay, with her character Aqua, who was a Mew. I decided to join and named my character Aura, who was a Celebi. And Ulqi-chan made her character Dementia, who was a Gardevoir. Then there were more characters in the original RP, and so I just came to really like the name of Aura. Of course, when I wanted to join here, I thought Aura wouldn't be enough of an username, so I added Dark at the beginning of it, to make it seem better. 

As for my usertitle, it's a reference to the "One does not simply walk into Morder" meme and the current battle that could save or doom Asber.


----------



## Dragon (Jan 24, 2012)

I used to be just Dragon, but then I realized I couldn't just use that anywhere and be recognized since that's pretty generic. I picked up the nickname Windy elsewhere, and just mashed the two together.

And my current usertitle's from Ghost Trick!


----------



## Flora (Jan 24, 2012)

Flower Doll sorta derived from Flora which is one of my old characters.

The title comes from DeliciousCinnamon's playthrough of Vietnamese Crystal.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jan 24, 2012)

My username comes from Dragon Quest IX. It's essentially what it looks like: a moai head, except angry. It's one of the side monster characters you can find around the mountains and kill for experience, money etc.

It's still sort of my symbol because I use this name everywhere. ~

And at the time I posted this, my user title was "You search it with this Google." This is the last line of a real song called "Go Google It."


----------



## ultraviolet (Jan 24, 2012)

ultraviolet really doesn't mean a lot in particular; it abbreviates really easily but is still identifiable, it has 'violet' in it and it's not too long or short. I just like how it sounds, really, and I've been using it for most of the time I've been online. It's usually taken, but it's pretty easy to make variants for - so when it's taken I usually go by ultravio-let or ultravioletj or something.

(and guys please don't capitalise or CamelCase it! everyone seems to do this aa)


----------



## Superbird (Jan 24, 2012)

My username spawned from the fact that I like birds a lot. I can't really remember the other reasons behind it, though.

And my usertitle relates to that, because I am totally a bird, and am flying above your head right now.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jan 25, 2012)

The username is an old reference to old characters and my usertitle comes from my song of the now. (Check it out! Jin's an awesome producer!)


----------



## Dannichu (Jan 25, 2012)

Dani(elle) + (Pika)chu. My name and fave Pokeyman. I've been using it since I was about 11 and, dammit, it's _still_ cool :D

And the usertitle's from this utterly fabulous song from Horrible Histories (no, really, you're missing out if you don't love HH with _all your soul_) and goes with my current icon.

And nobody asked, but the signature's from this video, which is (even more than HH!) the most happy-making vid in the world :D


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Jan 25, 2012)

Mostly all 2011 I was obsessed with Bleach, in particular, Ulquiorra Cifer, the Fourth Espada. I was writing a fan-fic about him being female instead and going on an adventure with Grimmjow (the fan-fic itself was inspired by a roleplay I was in as female Ulquiorra :D). And Ichimaru called Ulquiorra "Ulqi-chan" in one part, and, well...

Most people say it like "Ulqui-chan," but I didn't, so I started going by Ulqi-chan. 

My usertitle are some of the lyrics from a very awesome band, Seether. (Many of the lyrics in my siggie are from Seether as well, particularly the album _Karma and Effect_, where my usertitle also comes from.)
EDIT: And now my user title is some lyrics from the Hetalia theme! :3


----------



## Zero Moment (Jan 25, 2012)

As I am horrible with coming up with names, and was 100% obsessed with Pokemon at the time, this was the username I came up with. That was 2 years ago, and for a channel on YouTube, but it has stuck. I go by Seeker on non-Pokemon forums, and I would really rather be called that when someone shortens it instead of the full username or Seeker99 or something.


My usertitle is usually a meme that I find to be particularly silly at the time, albet personalized a bit.
Also DarkAura totes stole her usertitle from me.


----------



## Tarvos (Jan 25, 2012)

It's a Gaulish god, referenced by the Swiss folk metal band Eluveitie (who use the ancient Gauls and Helvetians as an inspiration for their lyrics - to the point where some songs are partly or entirely in the dead Gaulish language). It is a bull-god (note the similarity to Latin Taurus). It therefore sounds massively cool to use it. I am a nerd.

I like song titles.

Bla bla bla.


----------



## Mai (Jan 25, 2012)

When the new username hack came in, everyone had a party in a thread about one of the best shows ever.

I kept the name.

For the usertitle? Well, it changes often, but my current one (the flame of a god) came from a mixture of BfA and Ghost Trick. Fun times!


----------



## Momo(th) (Jan 25, 2012)

Actually, my name came from a game of Yu-gi-oh! I once played. I had no cards in my hand, and I swore to myself that it would be my new signature card. I drew this (my computer isn't working for some reason)

http://images3.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20100517142715/yugioh/images/e/ec/SporeTSHD-EN-C-1E.png

and I won. so I kept my promise.


EDIT: I change my name every once in a while. This years winner was "Seraph", because this won me a box set of Yugioh Cards.


----------



## Lil Kuchiki (Jan 25, 2012)

I like Bleach, so... Yeah, Kuchikis are my favorites in Bleach, but I didn't want to go by the name of a character in the show, so I just said "Lil Kuchiki" because... I don't even know, actually. 

AS FOR MY USERTITLE, it's a reference to a hollow that Shuhei Hisagi fights in the Fake Karakura Town arc, right before the latest dubbed filler takes over. He keeps adjusting his power, and every time Shuhei says something correct, he goes, "EXACTA!" And then right when he's feeling cocky he goes, "No es exacta, Lieutenant!" So Shuhei totally slices him apart and is all like, "Yeah, not even close."


----------



## Cerberus87 (Jan 25, 2012)

"Cerberus" because it inspired Houndoom.

"Pungent-smelling flames" because, according to Crystal's Pokédex, Houndoom shoots pungent-smelling flames from its mouth (and not because I like flaming people in forums!).


----------



## Coloursfall (Jan 25, 2012)

My username is from Rainbow Veins by Owl City, and shortened in a...sort of roundabout way, I guess. More specifically, I used a lyric from it for my Tumblr name, and took a liking too it. The full lyric was too long for most places, so I shortened it. This is the lyric:

_"Make haste, I feel your heartbeat
With new taste for speed, out on the street
Find a road to a humble abode where both of our routes meet
The silver sound is all around and the *colours fall like snow*"_

As for my usertitle (and sig), they're currently from Strawberry Avalanche also by Owl City, the cutest song ever.

so much Owl City...


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jan 25, 2012)

Eons ago when I played Runescape, I called myself vector428 after a Sonic character and 4 x 2 = 8.

Blastoise used to be my _absolute favorite _pokémon (it's still up there, but I don't tend to go for absolute favorites anymore, so) so when I signed up for TCoD I combined Blastoise and 428 into blastoise428. I later changed it to Blastoise428 (and made a stupid spam thread about it) and eventually removed the numbers.

When the new renaming system came along, I added Fortooate, which I had made up months before when I realized that four, two, and eight all had homophones goin' on.

Threitoowon = 321


----------



## Flareth (Jan 25, 2012)

Flareth- A fake "Pokegod" (which evolved from Flareon) from when Pokemon was still in its first generation. It was when i was looking for a Pokemon-related username to rejoin a forum that had moved.

The fun has been doubled- My Little Pony quote, said by Luna in "Luna Eclipsed". My usertitle is often a quote from something I like.


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Jan 25, 2012)

My name + Ivan the Terrible

Because my other name was wearing old and this is the first thing that came to mind.


----------



## bulbasaur (Jan 25, 2012)

This might be the stupidest post ever so please bear with me.

One day, I decided to sign up for Pokémon.com. It asked me for my favourite Pokémon, so I pulled out my Pokédex and my calculator, and proceed to generate a random number. In fact, I think I gave the calculator the wrong parameters and it would only give 1's and 0's with the random function I selected. As it turned out, it spat out a 1, so I flipped through my Pokédex and determined that my favourite Pokémon would be Bulbasaur. I was a grammar Nazi when I joined these forums though, so I don't know why my name isn't capitalized. Even now, I have the urge to capitalize the "b".

My former user title was "Almost (1/(σ√2π))e^(-(x-μ)²/(2σ²))". This refers to the normal curve. My current user title is "United, we stand. Divided, we fall." This refers to the Battle for Asber and emphasizes how our team's strength lies in numbers, and how important it is for all of us to work together so that we can bring victory. We can do it, Asber!


----------



## blazheirio889 (Jan 25, 2012)

Blazheirio is the name of a legendary fakemon I created when I was in grade 4. It looks like this. No real entomology; I just asked my brother for a name and that's the first thing that flew out of his mouth. But it sounds cool. So it stuck.

The 889 comes from my email. I had my brother help me create my email, and for some reason he believed one needed three numbers at the end, so off the top of my head I chose 889. It stuck.

My username's not capitalized because back when I first registered the username, I was too lazy to capitalize things. I'm a bit of a grammar Nazi but... it's just /odd/ seeing my username capitalized, somehow.

Edit: Oh right usertitle. In reference to that Swellow avatar I drew. She looks angry. I also like Angry Birds. Did I mention that I often lack creativity?


----------



## Minish (Jan 25, 2012)

Um! I don't know. I think I decided to use it for a character then decided I wanted it for myself, or something?? And then I liked it and it stuck! Soon it shall be my legal name, yay. :D

My usertitle is the song of a Litwick!!


----------



## Autumn (Jan 25, 2012)

forgot to explain usertitle - it's a quote from Tower Heist.


----------



## Jolty (Jan 25, 2012)

username:
i was trying to come up with a name for a jolteon character and thought of jolty because why the hell not also now i have a name for my pokemon fansite HUZZAH joey and jolty

user title:
the (japanese) catchphrase of some douche who owns a giant flying pyramid


----------



## nastypass (Jan 25, 2012)

Changed to my current name while I was on a L'Etranger kick.  Walker is my first name, Walkerloop is something I just came up with when making my gmail address.  Usertitle is from this song which is practically my national anthem.


----------



## shy ♡ (Jan 25, 2012)

Pathos was originally the name of my duskull on an RP forum. Then I dreamt the mods/admins here changed my username to Pathos because I'm so whiny, and I decided to go through with it.

My usertitle is a reference to the song, and Moriarty's ringtone.


----------



## Stormecho (Jan 25, 2012)

Mashed two words I liked together sometimes years back, before I was on tCoD. I think I used it first on a wolf RP site in Grade 6? Stuck with it ever since, especially since I do like the "echo" - meaning the time directly before and after - of summer storms. Those moments are just pretty damn awesome.

Title is an amalgamation of a hero title from a Homestuck generator. I might change it though, since I later took a much less random personality test which I liked a bit more. Before, it was the Almighty Question mark, which was a tired joke from the Rack Shackle Pack Lounge due to my not having an avatar for a really long time. And then once I did get one, it was a winged question mark because of that joke and... yeah.


----------



## H-land (Jan 25, 2012)

Username's been my standard username for some time now. If any of you remember Ricky from the older forums, he was the one who originally started calling me H-land (as an abbreviated form of a 12-character username I'd been using since I began The Internet), and the name's stuck.
Usertitle is just a line from a song from Friendship is Witchcraft  that I particularly like, because half the time usertitles don't mean anything anyway, and when I changed my avatar away from Zecora, the Zecora quote kind of had to go, too. (I had been meaning to change my avatar once I stopped using Zecora as my username for a gimmick anyway.)


----------



## Spatz (Jan 25, 2012)

Lirris is the name of my Scrafty, and as of recently one of my more favored Pokemon.

The usertitle is a reference to an expression that Scrafty's often share, but with glasses, something that Lirris wears.


----------



## Comatoad (Jan 25, 2012)

Greaser Lala is my newest Pokemon OC and I wanted to use her as my username because of her head strong and fight over flight attitude. She doesn't care about losing or snots that make her life difficult, she just does what she feels is best and enjoys getting into a brawl every now and then to exercise her raging spirit.

"Bite me!" is my usertitle because it is a taunting phrase, essentially meaning "I don't care," used to defend oneself's actions, characteristics, or values following an accusation. :D


----------



## Abwayax (Jan 26, 2012)

Adrian Malacoda is my pen name. Adrian is just a name that I like and Malacoda is also a name that I like, which in this case refers to the head demon of the Malebolge, the eighth circle of Hell in Dante's Divine Comedy.

As for the user title - "Vorinclex, Voice of Hunger" is a character from _Magic: The Gathering_ (specifically the "New Phyrexia" expansion) who is also featured on my avatar. He is one of five "Praetors" of New Phyrexia, each representing one of the five colors of Magic (red, green, blue, white, black) - green, in this guy's case.


----------



## Phantom (Jan 27, 2012)

Let's see I've used a couple usernames.

Charizard2K: One I first used on IF, doesn't really mean anything. I was young and couldn't think of a name. Was always shortened to C2K

Phantom (With variants PhantomX, Phantom0990, and PhantomX0990): Phantom started because I was a huge Phantom of the Opera fan. But later it became my callsign in police explorers and online for gaming. The 'X' is because I am straight edge, look it up, and the 0990, I graduated in 09, and was born in 1990. 

Argetlam21: Was a huge Inheritance Cycle fan. 

Strider: As in Aragorn. Not Dave.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jan 27, 2012)

RespectTheBlade- Interpet: "Respect those who have sharper objects than you."

Has to do with Gallade, my Favorite Pokemon. And my love of swords. Has NOTHING to do wtih the rap song of the same name that I do not like nor did I know even existed prior to me searching my username on google.

Usertitle is from Zelda. The Master Sword is known as "The Blade of Evil's Bane"


----------



## spaekle (Jan 28, 2012)

I was typing the word "sparkle" one day, typoed, and thought the result would make a cool username.

The usertitle is a line from Electric Barbarella by Duran Duran. It's left over from when my screenname was Eelektrik Barbarella, as is my location, but I thought both still applied.


----------



## SquishierCobra (Jan 28, 2012)

my Gamertag on Xbox live.


----------



## Luxcario (Jan 28, 2012)

Luxray + Lucario = Luxcario.


----------



## Automata heart (Jan 31, 2012)

Automata heart means my heart acts of its own free will.
Too lovely to function kinda refers to my latest cosplay and my love of cute things.


----------



## surskitty (Jan 31, 2012)

Viki's a character in the Suikoden series who is ALWAYS LOST in the sense of not knowing why she's there, rather than not knowing where she is.  She's perfectly fine with where she is!  ... Probably!  ... But absolutely no clue as far as anything else goes.

daikonpan's my other usual handle these days: it's either radish bread or a large venonat.  OuO Is that face creepy?  ... it should be :)


At the moment my usertitle is Viki being confused; it was previously NOT IF IT'S BITTER.  Remembering what I had before's always a little difficult ....  I know it was 'DANCE, YOU FOOLS, IN THIS BANQUET OF MASSACRES' at some point.


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol (Jan 31, 2012)

Adol Christin wants fresh fruit. simple as that.


----------



## Ultra-Saiyan Jace (Jan 31, 2012)

Braeburn is from MLP. He is the cousin to Applejack. Being he is the best boy pony, I chose him to be my username. I was previously Ultra-Saiyan Jace. I am a DBZ fan and came up with Ultra-saiyans, which are the highest form of Super-Saiyan. Jace is my nickname. 

My user name is just that. I am an Ultra-Saiyan Brony. A DBZ fan and an MLP fan at once.

EDIT:

I just changed my username. Jace Ace. Reason: my nickname is Jace and Ace rhymes with Jace and sounds nice together.


----------



## Karousever (Feb 3, 2012)

Mine is from years ago when I was younger and first started using the internet regularly. At the time my favorite series was Animorphs. And my favorite character's name was Jake, and he liked to turn into a Tiger the most. Jaketiger. Then I was like "Well everyone has numbers, so I must too!" My lucky number was 11, was also my number on my baseball team for 8 year olds, and my favorite number was 16. Jaketiger1116. Boom-bam. Congrats. And if you're curious about Ike, well he's my favorite Super Smash Bros. Brawl character and my nick on IRC for the past 2 1/2 years.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Feb 3, 2012)

Have you ever wanted to make an account for a website, but can't think of a username, so you just sit there looking at the bar for the username, then eventually you type in the first thing you think of. That's what happens to me on like every website ever. But his one turned out good, I think.

My User Title is Pirate for Creeper, corresponding with my avatar.

EDIT: Well, now I've changed my avatar and my usertitle. Now it's a quote from TotalBiscuit's/Halibut's review of Gotham City Imposters


----------



## natsuto (Feb 10, 2012)

In fact, I think I wrong parameters to the calculator, it will only give 1 and 0, I and choosing a random function.


----------



## Evanlyn (Feb 11, 2012)

My username is Evanlyn because... I'm a huge Ranger's Apprentice fan (she's one of the characters)
And my usertitle is 'banana' cause I reeally like bananas, and I was feeling random.


----------



## Spoon (Feb 12, 2012)

Spoon was just a spur of the moment username that I liked because it involves food utensils and doesn't take itself seriously.

 "has ten toes" is just stating the obvious, I guess, because I can't think of anything better.


----------



## bobandbill (Feb 12, 2012)

Username is based off some characters I used for some old comedy scripts I wrote before I discovered forums called Bob and Bill, so I suppose it's a penname of sorts. 

The usertitle is just in reference to my avatar atm. For he is awesome. =p


----------



## Autumn (Feb 16, 2012)

New usertitle is the chorus from the old (1700's) English folksong "A Maid in Bedlam", the tune of which is the basis of the second movement for Holst's Second Suite in F, Song Without Words, which is in my opinion one of the most beautiful pieces of classical music ever constructed.


----------



## NegativeVibe (Feb 16, 2012)

Outside the internet, people tend to randomly ditch me whenever I try to make friends with them.  It's like I have some sort of weird negative radar that repels other people away from me.  

Or maybe I just emit some sort of foul stench.  :P

Additionally, I'm pretty good at pretending like I'm super happy all the time, like nothing ever bothers me.  But on the inside I get affected by things a lot and I think my unhappiness tends to show in a more subtle way. 

...Yeah, I'm terrible at coming up with usernames.  xD 

As for my user title - being mentally ill sucks.


----------



## Byrus (Feb 16, 2012)

Byrus is an alien virus, basically. It's from one of my favourite horror stories.

"Monstrous virus" fits my username. I've always particularly liked monsters and aliens that spread through disease, parasites and viruses, as they're always the most terrifying. Some of my favourite examples are Giger's aliens, the Skaven and Tyranids from Warhammer, and The Thing.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Feb 16, 2012)

My name was originally just Zackrinian, which has its own story, but when I got 1000 posts, I thought it deserved an upgrade. As for the chief part, Zackrai was a fictional psuedo-Native American tribe I created, so Ithought Chief would be appropriate.


----------



## Frostagin (Mar 2, 2012)

Frostagin is my character for inserting into stuff. She's a frost dragon that used a spell to be human. Her magic is usually the magic from the Inheritance Cycle. Also, she acts nothing like me despite looking like me when in her human form.

My ever-changing usertitle is usually a song lyric or reference, right now it's the main line from 'Give Peace a Chance' by John Lennon.


----------



## ZimD (Mar 4, 2012)

invader zim is a fucking shitty show and it's the epitome of all the "LOL SO RANDOM" shit that twelve-year-olds find hilarious. so naturally i loved it when i was twelve. and i needed a new username for some website and i thought it'd be SO COOL if i took the name of my favorite show and used babelfish to translate it into spanish, so i got this. and now i think that show is annoying as shit and haven't watched it in years, but i still use the username everywhere just because.

i change my usertitle often but it's currently a reference to a hilarious guy from the eighteenth season of survivor.


----------



## Coroxn (Mar 4, 2012)

My first ever internet community was the Kingdom Hearts wiki. I loved those guys. And In KH, the main villains take their names, switch the letters around and toss in an X. But I was not the most productive member of the community, and couldn't really improve much, and for whatever reason I left that years ago. I still keep the name because I think it's cool, and because it fills me with nostalgia. I should check back into that site some time, see the old gang, not that I can remember much of them.


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3 (Mar 4, 2012)

My username... it's an adaptation of my common online Username for most sites... it's usually DarkFenrir<something numbers/letters> and I might change it to that, but this one, or that one, well, I'm kind of a dark person inside, even if I'm friendly and outgoing on the outside, sure I'm a nice person, but I hide things. Fire's my favorite elements, and Fenrir(if my username's that) symbolizes my interest in mythology and wolves. The last part is usually a random number or a smiley face (DX, XD, X3, etc. something with X).


----------



## Wargle (Mar 5, 2012)

My username is obviously the romanized translation of braviary's Japanese name which is Wargurru, Translated to Warrgle/Wargle depending on the translator


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Mar 5, 2012)

I am Vladimir Putin.


----------



## Cerberus87 (Mar 5, 2012)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> I am Vladimir Putin.


So, how was election in Russia? I heard lots of people complaining about the results. :P


----------



## Wobbles (Mar 14, 2012)

Well, Wobbuffet is one of my favorite pokemon, and I was looking around for avatars.
Then I saw the one that I have, and thought:
"Yes. Wobbles III, since he must have a distinguished family."
Then, when I EV trained a Wobbuffet, I named it "Wobbles II", because the Character limit, and realized that I probably shouldn't be the son of a Wobbuffet, so plain Wobbles it was.
(Only now do I realize the implications that I fucked a Wobbuffet, and gave it a baby, which I stole and trained to be the best it can.)

Usertitle is a simple fact.


----------



## Datura (Mar 14, 2012)

This is Datura.
This is Dātura.

I like them both a lot, particularly the latter. My infatuation with Tori Amos and everything even remotely associated with her qualifies me for EWF-dom.


----------



## Ever (Mar 17, 2012)

Everglider is basically just some words I threw together. I didn't know until afterwards that it was actually very similar to the name of a computer-mouse company =P

My current usertitle, "My shadow days are over..." is a line from Shadow Days by John Mayer. I chose it because I feel like it fits me at the moment and because I love the song.


----------



## Flareth (Mar 17, 2012)

My new usertitle (And by extension my sig) is from this video.


----------



## Monoking (Mar 17, 2012)

I posted here forever ago, but my username and title are different so whatever.
Raichie Belle is an MLP reference. In that, it's what a Raichu Pony would be named, in my opinon.
Toaster of Silence, mah user title, is an extension of my new favorite line from Dragonball Z. 
At one point, Cell yelled to Android 16, "Silence, toaster!!"
Made me laugh until I almost peed myself.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Mar 18, 2012)

...I don't actually remember. I mean, Linoone wasn't even my favorite pokemon when I decided that my username is going to be this. 

All I know is that the movie Lucario and the Mystery of Mew had already came out when I decided that my username is going to be Crazy Linoone. I also drew a comic thing that was sort of inspired by some really old pokemon fanfiction written by Dannichu, and one of the main characters in the comic is a linoone. 

This is not relevant to anything at all.


----------



## Katycat (Mar 20, 2012)

My name is Katy and I like cats!  Pretty simple.  I've also been told on multiple occasions that I look like a cat...
My user title says "happiness" in Japanese, followed by a star.


----------



## ClaytontheUmbreon (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm a furry, my fursona is an Umbreon named Clayton

And Team aVo deserves ice cream because they do


----------



## Noctowl (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm named after Derpy whooves. :)


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Mar 25, 2012)

I see the title adendum was added...

Uhh,,, this one i did because my avatar was a character known by the same title (fail druid for future reference), but I think I might change it soon. I'll come back and explain it then.


----------



## XXMijumaruXX (Mar 26, 2012)

Well, it's quite simple. I like Oshawott xP, and as for usertitle, I don't have one. YET. As for why it's Mijumaru instead of Oshawott, it's because I prefer the Japanese name to the English one.


----------



## Dinru (Mar 26, 2012)

Once upon a time, there was a strange and wonderful year known as 2005. During this time, little me didn't know of any such things as "Mary Sues" or "Originality", and so I took the names of the golden goddesses of Zelda and put them in a blender. What came out has been my pseudonym ever since.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Mar 26, 2012)

Uh, when I first joined up to the forums, I had an avatar of a purple Snorlax with a Scizor claw that looked like it was plotting the downfall of mankind and I was just discovering Internet lingo, so I thought it would be ~radical~ if I used some in my username. I've contemplated changing it a few times but why bother.

My usertitle is just some silly thing I came up with one day.


----------

